# Mantis Personality type



## gadunka888 (Sep 7, 2009)

I took a quiz on this website after reading a book from the 5 ancestors series

I got this result:

Your Animal Spirit is Mantis

You are CALCULATING. Well, you certainly have it all figured out, don't you? But if you don't now, you will soon enough. You try to make decisions that give you the upper hand. You know the power of a favor, and how to make allies. But while you may know how to make the most out of every decision, be careful: sometimes the most advantageous deal may not be the most considerate.

I was so shocked. I didn't even know ther was a mantis personality type lol. I thought i would get something boring like mouse or eagle.   Pls post which personality type u got here!


----------



## agent A (Sep 7, 2009)

I got dragon.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 7, 2009)

it says dragon on mine but somehow i can't exactly find myself in that discription.

Those things are never right anyway.


----------



## agent A (Sep 7, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> Those things are never right anyway.


agreed


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 7, 2009)

I got dragon!


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 8, 2009)

Your Animal Spirit is Snake =) yay im different lol


----------



## bassist (Sep 8, 2009)

Mantis


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm much too old and serious to take a silly test like that, but if I had, I'd come out Dragon! Yay! Do dragon dance! Incinerate people!

BTW, when I was a kid in school we didn't have a sprinkler system. just three guys with buckets of water. :lol:


----------



## ismart (Sep 8, 2009)

My animal spirit is a tiger! No wonder why all these stray cats keep ending up on my door step. :lol:


----------



## jameslongo (Sep 8, 2009)

My ancestral spirit is the monkey! I think it makes sense. Not only am I a joker but my ancestors were hairy, arboreal, poo-flingers from the jungle. No offence, Creationists.


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 8, 2009)

The Five Ancestors is a good book series. I loved it. I can't wait till the next one


----------

